# Looking at buying a used GMC



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I am looking at buying a 1997 GMC 2500 with the 454 and automatic tranny. This truck has 129,000 miles the current owner has owned since 30,000 with no major issues, the truck has had alot of miles pulling a bigger fifth wheel. My question is whether this truck would be a smart truck for me to get, I would use it for hunting and pulling my 4500lb trailer a few times a year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

129k miles is a lot for a gas engine and to consider that it has been towing a huge trailer for who knows how many of those miles...seems like a lot of very heavy use. if it is someone you know and they feel ok selling it to you that is worth a lot in knowing that they have no reservations about it. However, they can go from fine to the boneyard in not too long at that mileage with the cost of a new engine at 3-4k or so.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

129k on a gas engine is a lot? Guess I better tell the guy I know that has 312k on his 98 GMC that he's got too many miles... And I shouldn't have been driving the 2000 GMC crew cab short box dually for a job I had... it had 269K and it was the 454 automatic.... And both the above trucks were used in the oil field. Beat and used as trucks. I think it sounds like a great truck. I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> 129k on a gas engine is a lot? Guess I better tell the guy I know that has 312k on his 98 GMC that he's got too many miles... And I shouldn't have been driving the 2000 GMC crew cab short box dually for a job I had... it had 269K and it was the 454 automatic.... And both the above trucks were used in the oil field. Beat and used as trucks. I think it sounds like a great truck. I'd say it's worth it.


Well, I have heard of people winning millions of dollars too and had a vehicle of my own go 200k, however the odds of not having problems with a truck over a decade old and >100k miles I would not roll the dice personally. How do you know it is worth it? Was price ever mentioned?


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

The price is right around 5000 and I personally know the owner. I have a few friends and they have all had good luck with there GM trucks lasting to at least 200k with only minor issues.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

My 15 year old suburban has almost 200k miles on it. We take it deer hunting on the extreme roads, and haul quite a bit with it for it just being a half ton. But just because it runs good today doesn't neccesarilly mean it's gonna run smooth tomorow. It also runs on CNG.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

At that price and knowing the owner should provide quite a bit of comfort I would think.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

130K miles is only 10K per year, which is fairly light use. However, considering it was used to tow, the engine and tranny probably have a lot more wear on them...something similar to what a vehicle that wasn't used to tow would have at 150K miles. Any truck that old is going to start going downhill soon. Ask yourself this- Why are they getting rid of it if its still a "good" truck? I would guess its because they are afraid it will take a dump soon. If you decide to buy it, I would plan on dumping some money into it soon for an engine and/or tranny overhaul. It'll be a pleasant surprise if it doesn't need it, but at least you planned for it. You may as well figure it will cost you more like $9-10K, rather than $5k. It may not crap out, but if it does, you'll cuss yourself out.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 205K on my chevy tahoe and she still purs like the day she was built. I dont think I would be willing to pay that much for a truck that has been used the way that one has been. but thats just my 2 cents. 


Gee


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well after looking long and hard the GMC didn't work out, I ended up buying a powerstroke instead.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> Well after looking long and hard the GMC didn't work out, I ended up buying a powerstroke instead.


Which year? The ones made up through 2002, the 7.3L, is bulletproof, the ones since have had a few issues with the new emissions issues since they have to operate at so much higher temps. I think they are on their third one since 2003.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I bought a 97 so its got the 7.3L which is the good motor,I'm glad I went diesel since it will be primarily used for hunting and pulling my trailer. I've been getting around 18 mpg which is a ton better than any big block gas motor.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, congrats! That will treat you well! I thought they did really make a '97 since the the new body style came out in early '97 and called a '98??? I assume it is the older body style? You will like that one!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah it's a older body style they made them until 97 and then took a year off until the superdutys came out


----------

